# Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Dezember 2017)

*Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Guten Abend liebe Community,

nachdem ich mir ein RGB Componentcabel gekauft habe wollte ich meine ps2 an meinen 4k Sony Fernseher anschließen, jeodoch bekam ich kein Bild, nur Ton.

Komischerweise funktioniert die Verbindung mit dem 15 Jahre alten Chinch kabel einwandfrei. Jedoch sind 480p ohne Antialising auf 65 Zoll sehr verpixelt. Gibt es ein Componentkabel das auch mit der Ps2 funktioniert bzw. Was muss man beachten?


----------



## MircoSfot (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Warum nicht nativ in 4K PS2 Spiele spielen mit PCSX2?


----------



## NatokWa (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Die PS2 liefert IMMER 480p , egal wie du die anschließt . Das wird also auch IMMER verpixelt aussehen auf einem derart großen Fernseher .
Die möglichkeit von MircoSfot ist da die deutlich bessere Wahl , anders als mit Emulatoren wirst du keine höhere Auflösung , schon garnet 4K , NATIV bekommen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Angeblich soll das mit einem Komponenten Kabel wenigstens in 720p laufen.

Psx2 funktioniert bei mir nicht. 
Und selber ein Bios Abbild zu erstellen ist viel zu kompliziert


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Angeblich soll das mit einem Komponenten Kabel wenigstens in 720p laufen.


Wo steht das?
Was nützt Dir das, wenn die PS2 nur 480 Zeilen liefert?



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Und selber ein Bios Abbild zu erstellen ist viel zu kompliziert


Dazu gibt es hier keine Hilfe.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Es ist legal von seiner eigenen Ps2 ein Bios Abbild zu erstellen. Nur dauert das ein bisschen


----------



## NatokWa (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Es ist völlig egal was du für ein Kabel anschließt , die PS2 KANN in keiner anderen Auflösung Rendern als ihrer Nativen , und das ist nunmal 480p . Die kann weder Upscalen noch sonst irgendwelche "Nachbearbeitung" , die hat schlicht nicht die Hardware+Befehlssätze dafür da das Ding noch für die gute alte Röhre entwickelt wurde wo es keine alternativen auflösungen gab . Ja ich weiß , die Native auslösung vom alten 5/4 Bild ist höher als 480p , die Amis und Asiatische Länder hatten aber eine andere AUflösung als WIR hier in Europe (Wir PAL die NTSC) und da unterschied sich die auflösung . die HD-Auflösungen kommen vom NTSC soweit ich weiß , da diese von anfang an beim PC zu finden wahren .
Man wahren das Zeiten als man stolz war Win3,11 in 640*480 bei 16Bit Farbtiefe genießen konnte und 800*600 immerhin noch mit 256 Farben .... Mein Bruder hatte damals vor Wut seinen Schreibtisch zerstört weil MEIN PC besser war als seiner *g*


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Es ist legal von seiner eigenen Ps2 ein Bios Abbild zu erstellen.


Nein.


----------



## Petersilientroll (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Ich fürchte, mit Deinem Composite-Kabel hast Du kein 480p. sondern lediglich 480i. Für Progressive Scan brauchst Du ein Komponentenkabel. Und die Spiele müssen diese Technik unterstützen - und das machen wenige.
Und selbstverständlich kann die PS2 HD! Gran Turismo 4 läuft sogar in 1080i. Allerdings funktioniert das nur auf NTSC-Konsolen; in Europa müssen wir uns mit SD begnügen.
Ich sehe für Dein Problem ziemlich genau drei Lösungen:

1. Du kaufst Dir ein neues Komponentenkabel (gibt es beispielsweise bei Wolfsoft für einen Zwanni) - vorausgesetzt, daß Dein jetziges nicht in Ordnung ist,
2. Du kaufst eine abwärtskompatible PS3, die via HDMI PS2-Spiele auf 1080p hochskaliert (es laufen die meisten, aber nicht alle Spiele) oder
3. benutzt PCSX2.

Letzteres ist wohl die günstigste Möglichkeit. Erwarte aber nicht zuviel von der Kompatibilität. Vieles läuft gut, manches könnte besser laufen. Konverter, die das SCART-Signal über HDMI hochskalieren, habe ich bewußt ausgelassen. Die günstigen Geräte taugen nicht gerade viel, und für die guten zahlt man regelrechte Mondpreise.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Pcsx2 ist recht viel Aufwand für ein Spiel, würde allerdings funktionieren. Eine Ps3 zu kaufen wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.

Und@ Wuselsurfer: Pcsx2 geht nicht ohne Bios Abbild womit laut deiner Aussage das ganze Programm illegal wäre....

http://www.wolfsoft.de/shop/product_info.php/products_id/8281/product/kabel-psx-1,-psone,-ps-2-rgb->scart-2m-optimized--incl.-audioout.html  das ist das richtige Kabel? 35€ für ein Kabel sind schon viel aber mal schauen

Es geht um Burnout 3 Takedown aus der Platinum Reihe. Der 60hz Modus des Spiels liefert anscheinend sogar echte 60 fps mit leichten Framedrops.


----------



## Petersilientroll (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> http://www.wolfsoft.de/shop/product_info.php/products_id/8281/product/kabel-psx-1,-psone,-ps-2-rgb->scart-2m-optimized--incl.-audioout.html  das ist das richtige Kabel?


Nein, ein Komponentenkabel ist das hier:

wolfsoft.de shop - Component Cable inkl. Audio out PS2 / PS3 2m (YUV) 10260

Burnout 3 unterstützt übrigens Progressive Scan. Dazu mußt Du beim Booten des Spiels die Kreuz- und die Dreiecktaste gleichzeitig gedrückt halten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Danke für den Link.

Wie lange muss man die Kreuz und x Taste gedrückt halten?

So wie ich das verstanden habe erhöht progressive Scan die Auflösung und reduziert Kantenflimmern. Ist das korrekt?


----------



## Petersilientroll (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschlieÃŸen*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wie lange muss man die Kreuz und x Taste gedrückt halten?


Bis das Spiel startet. 


Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe erhöht progressive Scan die Auflösung und reduziert Kantenflimmern. Ist das korrekt?


Korrekt. Progressive Scan verdoppelt mal so eben die Auflösung - einfach ausgedrückt. Hier übrigens eine Liste, welche PS2-Spiele Progressive Scan unterstützen (dort wird auch erwähnt, ob man die Kreuz- und Dreiecktaste gedrückt halten muß, oder ob es dafür einen Menüpunkt gibt).

List of PlayStation 2 games with alternate display modes - Wikipedia

Edit: Laut dieser Liste hier unterstützt nur die NTSC-Version von Burnout 3 Progressive Scan. 

Progressive Scan Enabled PS2 games List


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Danke.  http://www.wolfsoft.de/shop/product_info.php/products_id/8281/product/kabel-psx-1,-psone,-ps-2-rgb->scart-2m-optimized--incl.-audioout.html   was ist mit dem Kabel? Liefert das ein noch besseres Bild als das Komponenten Kabel oder ist das nur Marketing?


----------



## Petersilientroll (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Liefert das ein noch besseres Bild als das Komponenten Kabel oder ist das nur Marketing?


Ich schwöre auf dieses Kabel! Hab' mir gleich zwei gekauft; eins für meine Playsie 1 & eins für meine Playsie 2. Ist aber nur wirklich auf einer Röhre zu empfehlen. Gerade PS2-Spiele bieten mit diesem Kabel auf einem Flatscreen eine elende Matschbrühe. Das wird mit dem Komponentenkabel nicht anders sein, aber das ist günstiger und ermöglicht Progressive Scan - auch wenn das nur sehr, sehr wenige Titel unterstützen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Ich will ja keinen anstiften aber Pcsx2 ist der einfachste Emulator überhaupt. BIOS kann man sich ganz einfach runterladen.


----------



## Petersilientroll (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschlieÃŸen*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinen anstiften aber Pcsx2 ist der einfachste Emulator überhaupt.


Emulatoren sind selten einfach sondern häufig recht kompliziert. Eine gute Anlaufstelle mit Konfigurationstipps für emulierte PS2-Spiele ist das PCSX2 Wiki. Leider wird dort nur auf die amerikanische Version von Burnout 3 eingegangen.

Burnout 3: Takedown - PCSX2 Wiki


----------



## addicTix (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich will ja keinen anstiften aber Pcsx2 ist der einfachste Emulator überhaupt. BIOS kann man sich ganz einfach runterladen.



Emulatoren der richtigen Konsole vorziehen 
Jaja mach du mal, spiel schön mit Xbox One Controller deine PS2 Spiele, ggf. verbuggt und ohne einen Funken von Nostalgie lol 
Hauptsache man hat ne höhere Auflösung und eventuell bessere framerate, wa? 
Rest ist scheiß egal 
Aber ich mag deine Bescheidenheit, die steht dir.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Die Anleitung zum Bios Abbild sind ziemlich kompliziert und der Vorgang soll angeblich eine Stunde dauern oder so. Das wäre mir ein bisschen zu viel Aufwand für einen Emulator.


----------



## Petersilientroll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir ein RGB Componentcabel gekauft habe wollte ich meine ps2 an meinen 4k Sony Fernseher anschließen, jeodoch bekam ich kein Bild, nur Ton.


Bevor ich's vergesse: Du hast doch hoffentlich die Konsole auf YUV umgestellt, _bevor_ Du das Komponentenkabel angeschlossen hast - oder?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Nein. Wüsste gar nicht wie das funktioniert. Werde das allerdings mal nachkucken.


----------



## Petersilientroll (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Ps2 an 4k Monitor anschließen*

Verzeihung, das hätte ich vielleicht mal früher erwähnen sollen. Also: Schließe Deine PS2 mit dem FBAS-Kabel (also das Standardkabel mit den drei Cinch-Steckern - Du brauchst nur den gelben) an Deinen Fernseher an und starte die Konsole. Jetzt gehst Du auf -> Systemkonfiguration -> Komponenten-Videoausgang und stellst das Signal von "RGB" auf "Y Cb/Pb Cr/Pr" um - mit der Kreuztaste bestätigen nicht vergessen. Jetzt stöpselst Du das Videokabel wieder ab und verbindest  PS2 und Fernseher mit dem Komponentenkabel. Und jetzt solltest Du auch ein Bild haben.


----------

